# Medical Cover



## Nick46 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have been paying the Valencia Health Authority for a while now as I am not yet 65. When I reach this age, in December what steps will I have to take to get onto the health system without paying?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Nick46 said:


> I have been paying the Valencia Health Authority for a while now as I am not yet 65. When I reach this age, in December what steps will I have to take to get onto the health system without paying?


You need to download and complete an S1 form (formerly S121). If you have dependants who are not yet receiving a pension, they´ll be covered too.

"If you get a UK State Pension or Long Term Incapacity Benefit and you decide to move to Spain permanently, ask for your S1 (previously E121) from the International Pension Centre (IPC) in Newcastle.

Once registered with the Spanish authorities, the S1 gives you and your dependants the same medical cover in Spain as a Spanish national under the Spanish state-run health scheme."

Full details here:

Access to healthcare: S1 (previously E121)

Also, make sure the Pensions Centre have up to date details for you:

International Pension Centre : Directgov - Directories


----------

